# Another Tachometer for under 25.00? (Mechanical speed indicators)



## pebbleworm (Mar 20, 2013)

Undoubtedly old news, but I just picked up a Brown and Sharpe "Vest Pocket Speed Indicator" for about $15.00 U. S.  I've only played with it, but it seems pretty accurate and fun to use.  Using it all day every day would probably get old very fast, but for a quick check on a spindle speed  this and other mechanical speed indicators seem like a (now) inexpensive  and nicely made tool.  All the ones on eBay seem to go for under 20.00.  Am I missing the downside to these? Apart from needing a clock with a sweep second hand...


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 20, 2013)

:worthless:


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 20, 2013)

OK... Here are the ones currently on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw="speed+indicator"&_sacat=0&_from=R40
Mostly Starretts, a couple of B&S, and some much more expensive Swiss instruments.  Basically, just put the rubber tip on the center of your rotating center, time a minute and count the "pulse"- one beat every 100 revolutions, and a direct reading dial for less than 100 revolutions.  Neat concept, and remember reading in a very old book that they were once expensive.


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 20, 2013)

OK... Here are the ones currently on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw="speed+indicator"&_sacat=0&_from=R40
Mostly Starretts, a couple of B&S, and some much more expensive Swiss instruments.  Basically, just put the rubber tip on the center of your rotating center, time a minute and count the "pulse"- one beat every 100 revolutions, and a direct reading dial for less than 100 revolutions.  Neat concept, and remember reading in a very old book that they were once expensive.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a B&S one in my tool box.


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 20, 2013)

Does yours get a lot of use?  Or does it stay in it's drawer decade after decade?  I'm thinking of adding a variable speed motor to my little lathe, and have an X2 mill on order, so I thought this gizmo would at least give a rough idea of how fast things are turning.


----------

